# Vivid dreams/nightmares and lucid dreaming



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I am curious as what you all experience when you sleep. Do you have vivid dreams and nightmares?

Also does anyone lucid dream (aware that you're dreaming)? Would you even recommend doing this with DP?


----------



## Wendy (Aug 7, 2013)

Only occasionally would I experience nightmares during depersonalization, but I'm sure many have before - I suppose it depends on whether or not you're a big dreamer to begin with.



> Also does anyone lucid dream (aware that you're dreaming)? Would you even recommend doing this with DP?


In my opinion, I wouldn't recommend it.

With how obsessive depersonalization can get, lucid dreaming might perpetuate your unreality. Some people say it works, but because this disorder is so individualized, there might be some concerns with lucid dreaming while experiencing depersonalization / derealization.


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Not the person to ask about sleep, but medications change my dreams big style. Mirtazapine makes it vivid while just 50mg Chorpormazine gives me nightmares every night, so maybe medication? if not, i'm not sure.

I've always been able to lucid dream, normal for me, I actually found I missed it at the start of DP, as I didn't have dreams. I know stoners and was one of my friends quit a while back and found it weird that he had dreams again as he hadn't for like 8 years! Brain chemistry is my guess.

I do enjoy a bit of dreaming. I don't see a problem with Lucid dreaming and having DP, as i said, I missed it when it wasn't there.

Nightmares if not medication is the cause, i'm not sure, but I know medications can stop it. Quietapine makes me not dream but I am sure that most people will find different things, cause more and less dreams. For instance Chroporamazine 50mg is the lowest dose, i'd say the average person doesn't wake up with a nightmare on it every night, or people wouldn't use it, just a thought and was enough for me to stop taking it very quickly.

Sorry this is medication angled. Might be no help to you at all


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

CK1 said:


> Not the person to ask about sleep, but medications change my dreams big style. Mirtazapine makes it vivid while just 50mg Chorpormazine gives me nightmares every night, so maybe medication? if not, i'm not sure.
> 
> I've always been able to lucid dream, normal for me, I actually found I missed it at the start of DP, as I didn't have dreams. I know stoners and was one of my friends quit a while back and found it weird that he had dreams again as he hadn't for like 8 years! Brain chemistry is my guess.
> 
> ...


 Weed is a known dream killer.


----------



## brizia2093 (Jan 10, 2017)

When my dp/dr came back my WORST symptoms where When i slept are was going to go to sleep, as I was falling asleep I had a panic attack and when I was sleeping I had daily nightmares where I was being chases or saw someone being killed JUST HORRIBLE. I had very vivid dreams where I thought it was my life life and suffered from false awakenings and sleep paralysis it was horrible! But once I managed to lower ny anxiety levels my sleepings problems dissapeared.


----------



## Brady12 (Nov 27, 2016)

I have more vivid nightmares than dreams. It must be the medication.


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

I suffered a series of temporal lobe seizures when I was 17. I did not sleep for 10 days following those seizures. When I did finally sleep, I had horrible technicolor nightmares. It has been 45 years, but I remember them in detail. One dream was of nuclear destruction. The other dream had religious and sexual content. I also

experienced "exploding head syndrome". I didn't know what it was at the time, but it was so odd and unique that I would never forget it. I discovered a description of it in one of Claire Weeks' books, and found more information in neurological texts/journals. The phenomena is rare, but those suffering severe insomnia

will sometimes report hearing a loud explosion signaling the end of the insomnia period. It is not as frightening as it sounds. I thought it was odd, but it didn't scare me. It was very loud, but somehow I knew it was not an external event. It felt kind of good, actually. Anyway, the end of insomnia is a reason for great celebration.


----------

